# Hazama (Blazblue) vs. Naruto



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 16, 2011)

Location - Huceo Mundo

This is naruto before his training with Killer Bee. who wins?


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 16, 2011)

..why? just, why? Naruto gets either soul/mind screwed.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 16, 2011)

^ I wanted to see how the Blazblue verse is.

can solo the verse?


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 16, 2011)

A potential Lifewiper vs a country of Flashy Ninjas.. oh sure, a soulsucking grimoire would totally lose to them.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 16, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> A potential Lifewiper vs a country of Flashy Ninjas.. oh sure, a soulsucking grimoire would totally lose to them.



lol.
how about top tiers like Hakumen, Ragna and Rachel?


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 16, 2011)

What is this, I dont even..


----------



## Cypher0120 (Apr 16, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> lol.
> how about top tiers like Hakumen, Ragna and Rachel?



Near hypersonic characters in terms of reaction time with the first negating regen and cutting immaterial objects including concepts such as space and time at less than half of his full power.

The 2nd one having the ability to soul steal and beat previous guy for a short time.

And the 3rd being able to just call on lightning from her fingertips, poles, create thunderclouds to draw lightning from in the story which makes her abilities far better than the kirin technique...

Uhhh... yeah.... Hazama with Ouroborus and withour relying on the Azure just needs to mindscrew with Naruto. That's it. Bind him with an Armagus seal and then render him catatonic wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 16, 2011)

Cypher0120 said:


> Near hypersonic characters in terms of reaction time with the first negating regen and cutting immaterial objects including concepts such as space and time at less than half of his full power.
> 
> The 2nd one having the ability to soul steal and beat previous guy for a short time.
> 
> ...



Really, no sense beating a dead horse. Going catatonic is the least of their worries.


----------



## pikachuwei (Apr 17, 2011)

Snake Hazama uses UPTILT and kicks narutoverse into oblivion


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 17, 2011)

Hazama loses because he actually has some dignity. Also, since when did he ever show the power to do mindfucks without trolling? When he made Jin cut off Ragna's hand? Didn't he possess him for that?


----------



## Cypher0120 (Apr 17, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> Hazama loses because he actually has some dignity. Also, since when did he ever show the power to do mindfucks without trolling? When he made Jin cut off Ragna's hand? Didn't he possess him for that?



Nox Nyctores Ouroborus can attack the mind even without being used as a proper weapon.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

Hazama's Troll is so strong Naruto would just simply lift his chin and go flying. He would troll Hinata's love for Naruto, make Naruto go 9 tails and just simply mind fuck him casually, all while laughing and pointing. Truly, Hazama takes Aizen level trolling like a light troll. He trolled the Game. I wouldn't be surprised if he broke the fucking 4th wall next game, he might as well, given he can, without fail control the entire thing. oh; and he hates loud people.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Hazama's Troll is so strong Naruto would just simply lift his chin and go flying. He would troll Hinata's love for Naruto, make Naruto go 9 tails and just simply mind fuck him casually, all while laughing and pointing. Truly, Hazama takes Aizen level trolling like a light troll. He trolled the Game. I wouldn't be surprised if he broke the fucking 4th wall next game, he might as well, given he can, without fail control the entire thing. oh; and he hates loud people.



He'd lose to the Two-Tails though. He is allergic to cats so he'd probably run.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

No, He'd kill it instead of run. if he's allergic, hates it, or anything along the lines; he'll dispose of it. much easier to manage; hence why he tried to kill Taokaka


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, he ran from the Kaka clan in his joke ending... and technically because of the time loop, all the endings are canon in the sense that they happened.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> Well, he ran from the Kaka clan in his joke ending... and technically because of the time loop, all the endings are canon in the sense that they happened.



Hazama can spare people as well you know  probably because he felt he needed to be trolling elsewhere


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Lucifeller (Apr 17, 2011)

I wonder who'd win in a trolling contest between Hazama and Nyarlathotep from Persona...


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

Nyarla trolls on a grander scale, Hazama trolls longer.


----------



## Lucifeller (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not sure about longer... Nyarlathotep has been implied to have been trolling humanity since it started existing, so we're looking at a good 100,000 years of trolling...


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 18, 2011)

Hazama is too awesome as a character to enter this shitty verse.


----------

